# Canine Flu Vax



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all--

So it is making its rounds again---canine influenza (or maybe it just never went away). Is anyone getting the "new vax" again or for the 1st time (it appears to be a "different" strand, by the way). I am leaning towards not getting it again this year---series of 2 with 2-3 weeks isolation/no camp in between, I don't think so!!

Here is the regional (Central IL) article: Dog flu sickens 'hundreds'; keep dogs separated, vets advise | Local News | pantagraph.com

I was told by my vet that they really pushed them last year because of the uncertain speed of spreading the flu among dogs; this year is is "sure to be" a small epidemic. No way is Shane (14) getting it again this year, leaning towards no for Leo, too.

Thoughts?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There's a new vax that's only been out since last winter. It covers the one that spread like wildfire in Chicago, Texas, and beyond in 2015: H3N2. (The older dog flu vaccine does not cover H3N2.) 

If you're going to vaccinate, I would insist on the H3N2 vaccine. Yes, I will vaccinate my 3 young, healthy dogs.

Dog flu seems to be behaving like human flu: multiple flu strains (equine, avian, porcine, etc.) are crossing species and mutating. The H3N2 mutation was wicked. It's thus not surprising that they are changing the vaccine contents to try to keep up.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Magwart said:


> There's a new vax that's only been out since last winter. It covers the one that spread like wildfire in Chicago, Texas, and beyond in 2015: H3N2. (The older dog flu vaccine does not cover H3N2.)
> 
> If you're going to vaccinate, I would insist on the H3N2 vaccine. Yes, I will vaccinate my 3 young, healthy dogs.
> 
> Dog flu seems to be behaving like human flu: multiple flu strains (equine, avian, porcine, etc.) are crossing species and mutating. The H3N2 mutation was wicked. It's thus not surprising that they are changing the vaccine contents to try to keep up.


Do you know if it is a series of shots, like last series of vax, Magwart, with a quasi-quarantine? I am conflicted, now, for Leo


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The quarantine advice may vary by vet clinic. I didn't have to quarantine after our first flu shot, which was several years ago. We've done annuals ever since.

My clinic is doing it as a booster. The vets decided it's enough protection for dogs that have already been receiving flu shots. However, they offer the option of boostering. There's apparently not yet good data on whether boostering is needed for the new strain (the shot is only a few months old). You might see what your vet says about this, since you are in Ground Zero (and I'm in a state that hasn't had a reported case but borders one that had many--this may change the risk profile).

They also told me there's no quarantine (I just called). They're treating it as a routine booster. My crew is there for play care at the vet clinic itself at least once a week, and there's no restriction on them returning to play care after the booster. Your mileage may vary, though, depending on your vet's view of all this.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I did nor get it last year not will I get it this year. I'm sure if dogs board or go to doggie daycare it will be mandatory. It's not guaranteed to work, so I will not put a vaccine into my healthy pups. My vet agrees with me.


----------

